# 2001 Maxima Idle, Rev Problem



## EndUser (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 2001 Maxima SE manual transmission with around 75,000 miles on it. Recently I have started to have a problem where when I clutch / brake at a stop sign my engine rpms drop down to around 500, sometime the car stalls and the engine dies, sometimes it sputters and then jumps back to 1000 or 900 or whatever and then runs fine.

I have also noticed that it happens if I am just in neutral, clutch in, and rev the engine and let it drop. 

It does not happen all of the time but quite a bit and it is starting to get annoying.

ANY IDEAS???

Thanks,
EndUser


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

could be a vacuum leak or a bad mass air flow. any hissing noises from the engine compartment?


----------



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

*rev*

Could be your timing chain... I just had my water pump changed and they mess up on the timing chain and it was doing the same type of problem you are having............. Have it check out.....


----------

